# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Red crystal shrimp



## Pantanal (Jan 27, 2004)

A picture of an adult red crystal shrimp and a one month baby...


----------



## Pantanal (Jan 27, 2004)

A picture of an adult red crystal shrimp and a one month baby...


----------



## apollo (Jan 5, 2004)

Hi Pantanal

Is it very difficult to keep? After seeing this pic i cant help but to register !

They are beautiful!


----------



## Pantanal (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Apollo,

no, they are absolutelly very easy to keep and breed.
They only do not tolerate amonia and any trace of copper. So if you have any water heating system at home, you've gotta pay attention if there is any copper pipe or tube. Heat exchangers usually have copper pipes due to its high thermal conductivity.
Temperature shouldn't be higher than 28°C and pH should be around 6,7-6,8.
Water hardness seems not to be a relevant water parameter.
I feed them with Tetra Color Bits and Spirulina.

Fabio


----------

